# Wireless Router(s) for BSNL Boradband for two storey building



## fz8975 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ground floor : three rooms (L-shape)    (3 laptops,4 mobile phone)
First floor : three rooms (L-shape)       (6 laptop, 7 mobile phone)

Total : 11 partners
Usage : Internet Surfing

My plan : ADSL router for first floor(more devices) and connect this router to simple router(less devices) on ground floor. Is this configuration suitable ?

Which routers do I need to buy ? 
Rooms are L-shaped so where do I place the router for equal signal strength ?
I am in Rural area, somebody knows the EXISTING plans available ?

Any ideas ?????


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 30, 2014)

help ???????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

for a simple router:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

for asdl router:
TP-Link 300MBPS WIRELESS N USB ADSL2+ MODEM ROUTER(TD-W8968) - Buy @ Rs.2220/- Online | Snapdeal.com


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 31, 2014)

ok..
you've suggested 300mbps router because there are more users ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2014)

yes & also because 300mbps models usually have better range because of 2 antennas.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 1, 2014)

Is it possible to extend the range to ground floor via a cable ( i.e. remove one  antenna from router and using some cable place it on ground floor) ??

can SMA cable be used ?
Upto what length of the cable will there be less loss ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2014)

why go through this hassle when you are already buying 2 wifi routers?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 1, 2014)

Till now we haven't decided to buy two routers(since ground floor people are gonna go up after some time)

Is tp link reliable ((someone told me not buy ..it is china stuff...) ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2014)

then get W8968 first.maybe it will be sufficient for your needs but if not then buy another wifi router.even apple make their products in chinese factories.tp-link is one of the biggest networking equipment companies in the world & you don't get to that position by selling poor products.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok. 
Can a DSL router be used for cable broadband(that comes via Ethernet Cable)  ? (Off topic)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2014)

yes but needs a bit more configuring settings.W8968 also has an EWAN port(similar to WAN port of router) which makes it work/configure just like a router too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 4, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> Till now we haven't decided to buy two routers(since ground floor people are gonna go up after some time)
> 
> Is tp link reliable ((someone told me not buy ..*it is china stuff*...) ??


Friend,you are misinformed.
Almost all Hardware components/peripherals/products are manufactured and come in from China.
TP-Link is a good company with good quality of network devices. They have a large user base here in India.

Ultimately,luck factor(only a part) has to be considered when buying and using electronics hardware products.


----------



## josin (Feb 6, 2014)

why buy two routers? buy this TD-W8970 - Welcome to TP-LINK, which has three 5dBi Antennas and can support more than 25 users. We use this in our firm and the signals are very good up to second floor.( the router is placed in ground floor).


----------

